# Fursonas/characters.



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

I want to hear how you all came up with your fursona and/or created you character(s).

I only have my fursona, as seen on the left there. It started four years ago when I was very much into playing furcadia, I actually created a bunny character, but after a month or two got bored of him and decided I wanted a cuter character to play, so I chose a squirrel. Over time, I learned about fursonas while talking to people on furcadia, and as my squirrel character grew and grew on me and kinda chose what I had created as a character in furcadia to double up as my fursona and it has kinda stuck. 

Now, even my online friends who know my real name, STILL refer to me by my online name, even my furry friend I met irl does it XD.

So basically guys I am curious to know how you came up with your sona, and I am even more curious to how you think up and create multiple characters (if you have more than one).


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 24, 2010)

I "created" Meisu originally like 2 years agao. She started off as my Naruto OC, and still has a form for that purpose. Wen I dound CS, I made her my Fursona. After many revamps and nearly a year on CS, I have the perfect Meisu <3

I doodled a random Anthro critter on paper 1 day and named him Spetzsnazz, or Spetzz for short. I loved the doodle so much, I made him permanent. And I gave him the species Tayra to match. After a while of having him, he became my sub-Fursona.

Other characters were the results of awesome doodles/being a Pokemon fan/loving CS.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I "created" Meisu originally like 2 years agao. She started off as my Naruto OC, and still has a form for that purpose. Wen I dound CS, I made her my Fursona. After many revamps and nearly a year on CS, I have the perfect Meisu <3
> 
> I doodled a random Anthro critter on paper 1 day and named him Spetzsnazz, or Spetzz for short. I loved the doodle so much, I made him permanent. And I gave him the species Tayra to match. After a while of having him, he became my sub-Fursona.
> 
> Other characters were the results of awesome doodles/being a Pokemon fan/loving CS.



CS?

I can't draw so I have to either rely on the kindness of friends who can draw, or commission artists (I never nag an artist, friend or not to draw me a free pic) The two avatars I have here (to left and in my sig) are commissions a friend of mine bought for me when he commissioned artists to draw icons of his sona. Though I don't see my fursona with a head that looks that realistic, a little less realistic is how I see his head. But I like it nonetheless.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 24, 2010)

I throw mouse on computer.

Anyway, I DON'T HAVE FURSONA, DERP, THE END.
If that would be a personal character, I'd draw a walfas.
Actually I already made that kind of character, but didn't draw it.
Sorry to dry you up, but it's HUMANOID.
A humanoid, but not human ~
A demonic human *OH OH HOOOO bad music*!!! A demon with black wings, tail and ears.
So it's partly made to fit.
But I'd dump that shit, I can't do anything in the computer to change it.
It stays on the paper, as a sketch.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> CS?
> 
> I can't draw so I have to either rely on the kindness of friends who can draw, or commission artists (I never nag an artist, friend or not to draw me a free pic) The two avatars I have here (to left and in my sig) are commissions a friend of mine bought for me when he commissioned artists to draw icons of his sona. Though I don't see my fursona with a head that looks that realistic, a little less realistic is how I see his head. But I like it nonetheless.


 

CS=ChickenSmoothie

But I can't draw well either. But I can't afford good art either...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 24, 2010)

this is my only one. i have been drawing her for a while even before i knew about furry stuff.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I throw mouse on computer.
> *
> Anyway, I DON'T HAVE FURSONA, DERP, THE END.*
> If that would be a personal character, I'd draw a walfas.
> ...



Did I imply that YOU had a fursona, no I didn't, DERP!

I never said any specific character either, humanoid is fine, no need to fricken put it in caps lock either, I ain't blind DERP!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 24, 2010)

My fursona started as a simple Spyro the Dragon fan-character back in 98 or 99. A little after that, a few of my online friends with characters of their own also created sidekicks, so I created one of my own: Darwin the Gryphon. I created the sci-fi twist at around the same time, considering my admiration for Captain Picard.

As time moved on, I gave Darwin a love: Flia the Firebird. A year or so after that, I began to separate them from Spyro and turned them into their own characters. I developed "Captain Spyro" into "Draconius Tarsai Draken," and did the same with his two friends "Darwin Arcticus" and "Flia Galeron."

*Note: I should mention that I seperate fursona from character.*

When I started RPing with my, at the time, girlfriend, I kaept adding character, including Blue Fox of Faith, Chesna Tre'shira, and many others.

Now, he is a captain in the Draconian Federation starfleet, commanding the starship Dragonfury.

Ah, imagination.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Did I imply that YOU had a fursona, no I didn't, DERP!
> 
> I never said any specific character either, humanoid is fine, no need to fricken put it in caps lock either, I ain't blind DERP!



Sorry I didn't read all the title - tl;dr
But I like saying things in caps lock.
It makes things look like >:G
Or hammer - {]----
Anyway, DERP.
PRICK.
Fursonas are cute.

Did I imply you having broken bicycle on your head, sir?
Siiiirrrrrrr?
What is this- WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING IN THIS YIFF SITE OMFG

See - good use of caps


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 24, 2010)

My fursona started out as a fox character for a comic I was drawing, it was going to be a wolf but decided that since my brother was a wolf and that he could break me in half without trying a fox was more my species.  Once I got into the fandom more I started to get bored with being another fox in a huge crowd, I started to feel like I wasn't really representing my personality the right way with this species.  After a while, I began noticing cows.  If I was an animal, I'd be a cow.  So I was first a Cow/Fox mix so that I could still eat meat in my sona stage, then this year I changed my species to a mix between two different breeds of cattle.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 24, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> My fursona started out as a fox character for a comic I was drawing, it was going to be a wolf but decided that since my brother was a wolf and that he could break me in half without trying a fox was more my species.  Once I got into the fandom more I started to get bored with being another fox in a huge crowd, I started to feel like I wasn't really representing my personality the right way with this species.  After a while, I began noticing cows.  If I was an animal, I'd be a cow.  So I was first a Cow/Fox mix so that I could still eat meat in my sona stage, then this year I changed my species to a mix between two different breeds of cattle.



I have to admit that it's nice to see cows being represented and respected somewhat. Cows are just one of the many underused species.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Sorry I didn't read all the title - tl;dr
> But I like saying things in caps lock.
> It makes things look like >:G
> Or hammer - {]----
> ...



That's not tl;dr, that is just you being completely lazy, so lazy you can't read one paragraph. If one paragraph is tl;dr to you I don't want to know what you think a book is.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I have to admit that it's nice to see cows being represented and respected somewhat. Cows are just one of the many underused species.



Yeah, I try to keep in touch with the other few cows of the community even though there's not a lot.  Most of them are men though, I only know of about three other girl cows.  I think they're starting to pick up in popularity though, there's even a "Cows of FA" group over on the main site.  :3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 24, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Yeah, I try to keep in touch with the other few cows of the community even though there's not a lot.  Most of them are men though, I only know of about three other girl cows.  I think they're starting to pick up in popularity though, there's even a "Cows of FA" group over on the main site.  :3



Ah, they sound about as rare of WV furs then. :3

Of course, I expect to see foxes, dragon, and wolves dominate, but what can you do? People will be what the want.

But again, kudos.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Ah, they sound about as rare of WV furs then. :3
> 
> Of course, I expect to see foxes, dragon, and wolves dominate, but what can you do? People will be what the want.
> 
> But again, kudos.



Yeah, if someone's new to the fandom and wants to be a wolf then why stand in their way?  And thanks for the kudos, right back at ya!  :3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 24, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Yeah, if someone's new to the fandom and wants to be a wolf then why stand in their way?  And thanks for the kudos, right back at ya!  :3



Thank you kindly ma'am. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 24, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> My fursona started out as a fox character for a comic I was drawing, it was going to be a wolf but decided that since my brother was a wolf and that he could break me in half without trying a fox was more my species.  Once I got into the fandom more I started to get bored with being another fox in a huge crowd, I started to feel like I wasn't really representing my personality the right way with this species.  After a while, I began noticing cows.  If I was an animal, I'd be a cow.  So I was first a Cow/Fox mix so that I could still eat meat in my sona stage, then this year I changed my species to a mix between two different breeds of cattle.



That is pretty nice.
Cows do get respect, because they are awesome.
In one part of my life I worked with them, feed them and clean poo on the road.
Cow/Fox Mix is really cool, never thought of such possibility, great inspiration.
Your brother is a wolf? A furry family.



RandyDarkshade said:


> That's not tl;dr, that is just you being completely lazy, so lazy you can't read one paragraph. If one paragraph is tl;dr to you I don't want to know what you think a book is.



I am just kidding, I read books.
But I never liked them so much.
Once I was idiotic and opened the guiness record book only to watch that furry convention record.
Other than that... I like thriller and fantasy books. In MY language(No it's not english).
I wanted to see what would be your reaction from saying tl;dr on two words.
If you don't like it, say it, I'm not going to fight anybody, but get fit here.
If I ever said something extremly stupid, tell me.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 24, 2010)

I've got 2....My main one Kylie [I'm so creative, I used my real name for it] is just a cat. I've had a cat character/mentality for as long as I can remember. My other one, Lynx is a coyote. He just is sort of there. I used to be terrified of coyotes because of what happened to my kitty who is practically my baby [he was attacked. he lived but lost an eye] so I created the Lynx character over the last few years as a way of coping. -shrug- He is more of my innermonologue and isn't represented on paper yet.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2010)

I got the idea from Balto 2: Wolf Quest only my fursona was like Aniu, the white wolf instead of Aleu. Aleu just seemed to fit better. I mainly used her as a username for different sites and eventually just developed her into a fursona. Original, I know -rolls eyes-


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Jan 24, 2010)

Mine started out a fan character for Bloody Roar, but ended up being my sona. I also love albino animals, so yeah, she had to be one too. =p

I dont usually parade around w/ her, instead one of my other six billion characters. |D


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 24, 2010)

Merinotetrapoda said:


> Mine started out a fan character for Bloody Roar, but ended up being my sona. I also love albino animals, so yeah, she had to be one too. =p
> 
> I dont usually parade around w/ her, instead one of my other six billion characters. |D



And to think when I was talking to KirbyCowFox I was about to mention a lack of griffons on this site. Welcome.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 24, 2010)

Caden the Akita came to me when I was deciding what my favorite dog breed was, along with my favorite colors and personality traits. I like him a lot more than any other character I've made.


----------



## Bando (Jan 24, 2010)

Still working on mine... I really like canines, but I want to be able to draw him with a paintball mask (I know, I totally geek out over this sport) and make it not look retarted. Decisions :/


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 24, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That is pretty nice.
> Cows do get respect, because they are awesome.
> In one part of my life I worked with them, feed them and clean poo on the road.
> Cow/Fox Mix is really cool, never thought of such possibility, great inspiration.
> Your brother is a wolf? A furry family.



Yep, he actually introduced me to the fandom when I was around 12.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't have one cause I'm just that awesome.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 24, 2010)

I do not really have a fursona. I have been trying to find out what would suit me best.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 25, 2010)

Telnac's name came from a D&D character (who also happened to be a dragon, not a robot, tho.)

Making him an android dragon was a foregone conclusion, since I love dragons and I love AI.

His bio is what I'd love to be able to do if the technology comes online before I die: enhance my body with cybernetics to extend my life & to boost stuff like brainpower, memory, communication, et cetera.  When my body does die after all that stuff's in there, use it to download my mind into a near-perfect simulation, and run that simulation in an android body.

His technological features are mainly me looking at stuff being researched now & wondering what might be available by 2150.  

Self-healing reactive plasma armor?  We currently have plasma reactive armor, and DARPA's already working on the self-healing part.  Say what you want about the US military, but the dudes are DARPA rock hardcore!

FTL communication: recent experiments with entanglement hint that FTL communication devices may be closer to reality than most people think.

FTL self-teleportation: pure science fantasy, but based on a very real phenomenon: quantum tunneling.  We already know a particle can instantly leap across a solid boundary w/o actually crossing through the boundary.  All we have to do is figure out how to do that with all the particles that make up a spaceship... and send it a few hundred light years downrange.  Yeah... good luck!  There's a reason why this technology is 100% alien built and not something humans have figured out.

Muon thrusters: a team's researching a way to use the Pauli Exclusion Principle to accelerate a particle to energies close to the CERN accelerator, but using only a device the size of a BB.  Downside: requires atomic-level engineering, which is something we're only starting to scratch the surface of.  Once such an accelerator is built, and miniaturized so that it's microscopic, its design can be adjusted so that it's accelerating a proton into a neutron target, producing a high energy muon as exhaust & providing measurable thrust.  A few billion of these, and anything can fly.

Cold fusion: already science fact.  We just need to figure out how to control the reaction and contain the radiation that the reaction produces & use that energy to produce electricity.  Oh, and to fit it into an android, we'll need to find a way to make the radiation shield be something smaller than a large truck.  That last part may be a bit of science fantasy.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 25, 2010)

Alright.

I've always liked raptors.

So I made an anthro raptor character when I was about 6 that I always "rp'd" with.

When my iguana (Shark) passed away a few years ago I named my raptor character after him.  I got his last name (Khandr) from SL.  <.-.<

Came up with a second 'sona around January 2007 after having a Trinity Blood fix.  He's loosely inspired from that show.

Came up with his name (Krahs) while at work and fleshed out his background and such that same day.  (Krahs is backwards for Shark)

That's about it.


----------



## Seas (Jan 26, 2010)

About 10 years ago, I got inspiration from Lizardmen of various fantasy games, also the Zerg of Starcraft, and even Digimon, so I created this weird hybrid creature, then slowly modified/adjusted him to my liking over the years.
By the time I found the fandom he was very close to his current "form" and had a thought-out background for him and his species (which also slightly changed over time).


----------



## Sinbane (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have one cause I'm just that awesome.



Hi I live in MD too (MontCo).

Anyway.

I've always liked Raccoons because their personalities suit me the most. Loving to sleep, eat, play, go crazy. 

So I decided to create Sinbane. No one really knows why my fursona is called "Sinbane" though. Perhaps sometimes I do bad and not even know it, and yet I get away with it be being sweet. Or maybe it is a lazy combination of "sinner" and "annoyance".

My fursona's hobbies include eating, sleeping, drawing, listening to music, flirting with girls and playing games. She is a female lesbian who also enjoys Hard Trance and going to parties. She is said to "appear rabid at night clubs".

She is very lazy and will only do anything at her own pace. However she is a very likable Mammalian (furry).


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

I was wondering where this thread went.
I was going to post in it a while ago.
Now I can't remember what I was going to say.


----------



## Tai (Jan 27, 2010)

It was one night after hatching Riolu for a perfect IV one. I dreamed I was one, My dream form was stuck like this since, I'm always a riolu in my dreams so it's my fursona.


----------



## Pavi (Jan 30, 2010)

Pavi started out as my imaginary friend when I was three. Back then, her name was 'Wizzo' and she was a gray wolf from outer space who was always wearing a sparkly red scarf. xD
Then she became my established fursona, a wolf-dog named Tala (it means wolf in Native American, but I forget what tribe). That lasted for about a year, when I spontaniously decided that I better fit the category of a full-on dog.
Hence forth, she became Flicka the Australian Shepherd...which evolved into Stellar, the golden retriever/irish setter cross.
FINALLYYYYYY I sat down and put real thought into my fursona. I started doodling, and I was finally faced with my girl, Pavi: a perfected artistic representation of myself.
^____^


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

I have 13 characters, all with back-stories or the beginnings of one. ^^; 
Most came from experiences in life, feelings I had, or inspirations I had with certain themes or elements.

My fursona has evolved in looks and form, not so much in story. She doesn't have much of one really.

But I have a female bat character that I could possibly write a novel with just in her story alone. She is the most developed of all my characters.


My characters become little 'children' to me of sorts. I build them up, think of how they live, what their attitude is, all their details. Their past. Whatever makes them their own. Its a hobby I really enjoy.


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 30, 2010)

I have the one, and that's Satoshi. He's just used to draw instead of drawing myself. :3 

But I have many characters for upcoming comics I want to draw D: And they ALL have partial back stories or full back stories. Every character needs one :V


----------



## Foxhound3857 (Feb 1, 2010)

Originally my character was this: 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2925728

This was a spur-of-the-moment creation when I joined my first furry forum, F2F. Everyone had a character so I thought to make one for myself, though at the time I couldn't find an artist. But I thought about my connection to the fandom, what made me fall in love with anthros in the first place, which was having seen the TV series Pound Puppies for the first time. And that led to a Pound Puppy character of my own, which has stuck with me since (though I am making some anatomical/species adjustments at the moment). 

This guy is my character as it stands: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S: And his name is Bouncer.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2010)

I acquired another one, dammit. :[


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2010)

Shenzebo, compile an archive.


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

This is the third one I've seen from him and I've only been registered for a month...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2010)

Her.

Shenzebo is a chick but is all like nuu


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2010)

I AM A HIM DAMMIT A HIM

*cries emo tears*


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

Dammit. Sorry Shenzebo!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2010)

STOP LYING I'VE SEEN YOUR FACE I KNOW YOUR VOICE YOU ARE A SLUT WOMAN IN DISGUISE

gawsh dammut Shenzebo


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2010)

I WAS TALKING THROUGH AUTO TUNE OR SOME SHIT I SWEAR

but no really i haven't changed my fursona for the past few days so i feel fine


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2010)

New record \o/

Well good luck and stuff.


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

Auo tune made me lol


----------



## Riptor (Feb 2, 2010)

Way, way back before I was a furry, I told people if I ever became one, which I assumed was very, VERY unlikely, I'd be something huge and badass like a T-Rex. When I did become a furry, I changed species to a raptor due to the fact there's no giant T-rex deathbots out yet.

Originally, his name was Rex Novastar, and he would be in this furry army, driving a fighter jet that could go into space because I saw this one furry pic a while back with a raptor sitting next to a jet.

Eventually, I decided that was pretty dumb, so I got rid of the furry army and the jet, and added a few heroes and supervillians to make him more of a cartoony action hero. I also changed his last name to Havoc, because I was trying to go for a cheesy 90's cartoon feel, and I thought the name would work terrifically for that kind of thing.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 2, 2010)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> I have 13 characters, all with back-stories or the beginnings of one. ^^;
> Most came from experiences in life, feelings I had, or inspirations I had with certain themes or elements.
> 
> My fursona has evolved in looks and form, not so much in story. She doesn't have much of one really.
> ...



That's how I feel about it and really, as I think of it, it surprises me that I've added as many characters that I have. Of course, some are more developed then other, but figuring back stories for each is the fun thing.

A lovely little hobby.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not totally sure how it started... I guess I was obsessed with girls with animal ears and it just grew from there.

Then at some point I found the furry fandom and, honestly, I thought it was weird at first.
Then I just forgot about it up until that episode of CSI came on and I suddenly felt like looking into the fandom more. And, mind you, I do know CSI is _just_ a show.

So anyway... I did some soul searching and determined I am a German Shepherd... though it wasn't until just recently that I found I was a bit of a wolf as well. 

Oddly enough, a few days ago I was goofing around on Facebook and I took a "what's your animal spirit?" and I got a Wolf, then I took a "what breed of dog are you?" quiz and I got a German Shepherd...
I over-reacted with joy...

Well, I thought it was funny.

Point is, I'm not 100% sure how it happened or how exactly I came up with a fursona... I just did.


----------



## Damian (Feb 2, 2010)

Well first off the name for my fursona came to me when my best friend died (his name was Damian) i choose he would be a Belguim Sheepdog because thats what my family breeds, and I choose wolf because I love wolves, He has the red/black stockings because I do to (although mine has skulls on them his doesn't) he has markings on his stomach and belly that look like fire, I added them because i like them, the spike collar is because my rottweiler has a spike collar, and the spike braclet is because I have one lol, i choose red and black, because red and black is what i mostly wear, and because red is my favorite color and black is my favorite shade lol


----------



## King_Kangaroo (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't "create" King Kangaroo at all. He found me after searching for someone to latch on to after two years. He finally went surfing on FA a few years ago and found me. And, well, he attached himself to me since then. If you want a more detailed account of how we "met", PM or Note me.


----------

